# Top Water Luck



## Lannom22 (Mar 27, 2013)

As I know this time of year is not ideal for topwater, I’d be interested to hear if anyone has had decent spring success whether it be size or quantity? I spent a lot of time throwing top water last year as I had never focused on it too much in the past and caught my best fish of the year on top water. I’m itching for a day to get out and throw top water for a few hours but don’t want to completely waste my time. Someone tell me they’ve had success some time before summer!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lannom22 said:


> As I know this time of year is not ideal for topwater, I’d be interested to hear if anyone has had decent spring success whether it be size or quantity? I spent a lot of time throwing top water last year as I had never focused on it too much in the past and caught my best fish of the year on top water. I’m itching for a day to get out and throw top water for a few hours but don’t want to completely waste my time. Someone tell me they’ve had success some time before summer!


Your gonna get guys telling you all kinds of different things. Imo they will hit topwater way sooner then most people think they will. The biggest lmb i ever seen in person in ohio was caught on a buzzbait on a cool windy day in early march on a big pond. 
If the fish are in a negative mood,then no more then likely they wont commit to a topwater. But if there feeding heavy they will. If your on a hot shallow bite early this spring an want some topwater bitez-try one just incase. You might be suprises. 
Also remember guys chase smallies well into november with topwaters to.


----------



## Lannom22 (Mar 27, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Your gonna get guys telling you all kinds of different things. Imo they will hit topwater way sooner then most people think they will. The biggest lmb i ever seen in person in ohio was caught on a buzzbait on a cool windy day in early march on a big pond.
> If the fish are in a negative mood,then no more then likely they wont commit to a topwater. But if there feeding heavy they will. If your on a hot shallow bite early this spring an want some topwater bitez-try one just incase. You might be suprises.
> Also remember guys chase smallies well into november with topwaters to.


I was sure with such a broad question I would get a wide variety of answers lol. I actually did well last year late into September on top water. Caught my biggest Smallie of the year early morning, cool and calm, low flow. Spent a lot of hours last year learning my flow and the top water bite. While I have a better idea what works now I’ve set out to attempt to catch them on other baits I’m not so comfortable with to widen my skill set.


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

I would recommend trying it anytime. The nice thing about top water is that it does not ‘waste’ much time. For me it is an indicator of what mood the fish are in. It is now one of my first options when searching new or known water. Snag free, frustration free and visually pleasing. Works in still waters, current and even swift flows. They will let you know if it is a player.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I have caught LMB consistently after ice out in ponds in areas with shallow mud bottom. I'm talking 2' or less. Where ever the sun is hitting the most. Usually best in the afternoon. I don't actually throw a top water but using a smallish jointed floating Rapala. I keep it on top with slow twitching that takes it a few inches under the water and then stop and let it float back up. You can sight fish it. Then twitch again for a foot or so then float back up. I have done very well with this. I have also used this with great success right against the shore by a deeper drop off where the sun hits. Usually within a foot from the shore. I have actually done this with consistency while half the pond still has ice. Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## Lannom22 (Mar 27, 2013)

3 dog Ed said:


> I would recommend trying it anytime. The nice thing about top water is that it does not ‘waste’ much time. For me it is an indicator of what mood the fish are in. It is now one of my first options when searching new or known water. Snag free, frustration free and visually pleasing. Works in still waters, current and even swift flows. They will let you know if it is a player.


Easily became my go to last year on unknown water also after a little success.


----------



## Lannom22 (Mar 27, 2013)

CFIden said:


> I have caught LMB consistently after ice out in ponds in areas with shallow mud bottom. I'm talking 2' or less. Where ever the sun is hitting the most. Usually best in the afternoon. I don't actually throw a top water but using a smallish jointed floating Rapala. I keep it on top with slow twitching that takes it a few inches under the water and then stop and let it float back up. You can sight fish it. Then twitch again for a foot or so then float back up. I have done very well with this. I have also used this with great success right against the shore by a deeper drop off where the sun hits. Usually within a foot from the shore. I have actually done this with consistency while half the pond still has ice. Hope this helps. Good luck.


Always open to a new suggestion. That sounds like something I’ll have to give a try!


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

Lannom22 said:


> Always open to a new suggestion. That sounds like something I’ll have to give a try!


I second the Twitching floating Rapala on the surface or right under. It is definitely a killer tactic. I love throwing the silver and black above riffles or in small deeper pools in the rivers. The smallies tear it up!


----------



## Dmac82 (Apr 1, 2014)

I like throwing a buzzbait early spring in the ponds. Caught my biggest largemouth that way.


----------



## Lannom22 (Mar 27, 2013)

Dmac82 said:


> I like throwing a buzzbait early spring in the ponds. Caught my biggest largemouth that way.


Nice! That’s what I like to hear!


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

I caught bass on a mini-buzzbait last year in January! I like the mini-buzz in the colder temps...but I'll be throwin the regular buzz very soon. Just try it slow, fast, regular, or even let it sink and bring it up slow...I use it on ponds, lakes, and cricks for LM, but it's my favorite for smallies. I buy the $1.00 ones from Wally World and use pliers to bend it to a 90 degree angle, so the blade doesnt catch. I have never messed with clippin the skirts. I caught this one in the UP of Michigan where noone believed that I used a buzzbait...they said "they don't hit on buzzbaits in this river" 
LOL


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

April is my favorite month for top water baits however I'm usually deep in the woods hunting mushrooms then. I caught 2 of my biggest LM ever at Salt Fork in April about 10 minutes apart.
I normally throw these baits, KC Twitchers and do well with them.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

shroomhunter said:


> View attachment 256259
> 
> April is my favorite month for top water baits however I'm usually deep in the woods hunting mushrooms then. I caught 2 of my biggest LM ever at Salt Fork in April about 10 minutes apart.
> I normally throw these baits, KC Twitchers and do well with them.


Great to here from u shroomhunter!


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

April on the Whopper Plopper


----------



## Weather11am (Oct 13, 2013)

What size floating rapala do you guys use? I cannot catch a pre-spawn bass to save my life!


----------



## SMark (Jan 24, 2018)

Nice lookin' bass there! Got the itch


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow nice bass! Never would have thought topwater when water is this cold still.


----------



## jason_0547 (Feb 25, 2018)

It's a little early Still imo...kvd sexy dawg in the smaller size is great..also has amazing success with the strike king mini buzz baits 1/8 oz and the 1/8 oz heddon torpedo


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Water temp is key. You’ll see guys saying throw it whenever and they are fishing ponds, which warm up way faster than, say, Hoover. So throw top water whenever you want, provided the conditions are conducive to said presentation. I’ve waded sans waders in February but I certainly wouldn’t do it every February


----------



## ajschooley25 (Mar 1, 2018)

Lannom22 said:


> As I know this time of year is not ideal for topwater, I’d be interested to hear if anyone has had decent spring success whether it be size or quantity? I spent a lot of time throwing top water last year as I had never focused on it too much in the past and caught my best fish of the year on top water. I’m itching for a day to get out and throw top water for a few hours but don’t want to completely waste my time. Someone tell me they’ve had success some time before summer!



i usally dont thrown topwater unless its early in the morning with low light conditions but don't be afraid to throw a popper around some docks or a whopper plopper anytime of the day. the fish will tell you want they want! Watch guys on youtube such as tactical bassin.


----------



## ajschooley25 (Mar 1, 2018)

Weather11am said:


> What size floating rapala do you guys use? I cannot catch a pre-spawn bass to save my life!


check out tactical bassin on youtube they give me a bunch of good tips and by wating almost all the videos i have become a way better angler


----------

